# My attempt at BEER BREAD



## got14u (Nov 14, 2009)

Well because of Rivet I had to give this a shot. My stove is terrible and I have stayed away from baking because of that. But this did come out good for my first try I think. Do to problems with the internet I was not able to use rivets specific ingredients but I found another that was very similar to his. Any ways it went good, and I definitely need some practice with bread.
The beginnings

before the rise

after the first rise

in the pan and risen


all finished and out of the oven


thanks for lookin


----------



## alx (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks yummy....


----------



## got14u (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks ALX I am thinking next time I will through some diced green chiles and cheese in it. I was scared to experiment on the first try. I'm a newb to breads


----------



## rivet (Nov 14, 2009)

Well hey, GOT1...I think you'e come up with an outstanding recipe using Neuf instead of American or Swiss slices!

Good deal! Beautiful looking loaves. How'd you like them?


----------



## got14u (Nov 14, 2009)

You know I really liked how heavy or light it was just right for me and the wifee. This is a recipe that will be used often. I am not a beer drinker at all and can taste just a hint of beer if it is used but it didn't come through at all for me. which was a good thing. One of my boys works at the local grocery store and when I was picking up the beer he stopped me and said. Dad what are you doing you don't drink beer? I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 14, 2009)

Bread looks great, only did beer bread a few times, usually to go with a beer based stew and love the stuff.


----------



## bassman (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for your first bread.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 15, 2009)

The wife is starting to bake bread but I got her a bread maker so I guess thats cheating so if it is it makes some really good bread too. It looks like you have a little chef boy r beer in you to for that bread it looks awesome.


----------



## ronp (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks real good. I used to make a lot of bread years ago. Even with a bread maker I got lazy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good job!


----------



## gnubee (Nov 15, 2009)

Your bread looks yummy as all get out. 

My best tip for making bread, either in a bread maker or the traditional way is to add 1/4 cup of mashed potato flakes to the mix. Add it into the first cup of flour and it won't throw off the dry ingredient volume in your recipe. It will smooth out the bread and give it this awesome texture and taste. Trust me on this one you won't regret it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











for your first foray into the dark arts of bread making.


----------



## got14u (Nov 15, 2009)

thanks everyone and gnubee for the tip I most definitely will give it a shot...I love the potato bread from the store. and thanks again for the points


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 15, 2009)

Look Great...


----------



## rivet (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Gnu, that sounds very interesting. I want to give it a try next time I make some bread!


----------

